# [V] Sapphire 4850 TOXIC



## darkbrezel (16. Januar 2009)

Nabend.

Ich möchte nun eine meiner Sapphire 4850 Toxic verkaufen.
Habe die Karte zusammen mit einer zweiten für 2 Tage im CF laufen lassen.
Allerdings reicht mir eine Karte, weshalb ich sie nun verkaufe.

Die Karte befindet sich in einem absolut neuwertigem Zustand. Zubehör ist alles vorhanden und bis auf einen 6Pin Adapter auch noch NEU.
Es befindet sich auch 3dMark Vantage Advanced im Lieferumfang.

Gekauft wurde die Karte im September 08 bei alternate.

Bei Interesse einfach mal mit einem Angebot melden.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Januar 2009)

Unverbindlich: Was willst Du denn für das Teil haben? Meine Freundin hätte evtl. Interesse. Hast Du die Rechnung noch bzw. hat das Ding noch Garantie? Und wie laut wird die (habe da teilweise sehr widersprüchliches gelesen)?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## darkbrezel (5. Februar 2009)

Eine Karte ist noch da.


----------



## lars159 (8. Februar 2009)

darkbrezel am 05.02.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Karte ist noch da.



was soll sie kosten ??


----------



## darkbrezel (8. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber die Karte ist gestern verkauft worden


----------

